# Daffodil with wolf spider



## DLJeffs (Apr 17, 2021)

We have a single daffodil that grows up right in the middle of some evergreen spruce bushes out front. I had my camera out so grabbed a quick shot and noticed this little wolf spider inside the bloom.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 18, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> We have a single daffodil that grows up right in the middle of some evergreen spruce bushes out front. I had my camera out so grabbed a quick shot and noticed this little wolf spider inside the bloom.
> 
> View attachment 207450


Very cool, never seen a tiny wolf spider. Used to seeing them 4"-6" inches, otherwise would not know what species they were.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

